# Northern Sea Shipping Company



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

My uncle Basil served in a number of ships, 
one of them was the CHARLOTTE CORDS,
just after she had been seized by the UK.
She went on to form the part of the fleet of
Northern Sea Shipping Company of USSR.
I have written up the histories of each of the ships
of that early fleet. I would like to be able to 
have pictures, as well, online. 
Please can anyone help with pictures 
of any of the following?
Best Wishes, Raymond

1 NICOLAJJ BAUMAN - Николай Бауман; Built 1923 as CHARLOTTE CORDS; 1945 Renamed EMPIRE CONNAH; 1946 Renamed NICOLAJJ BAUMAN.

2 ELETS – Елец; Built 1924 as GEIER; 1945 Renamed SLETTNES; 1946 Renamed ELETS.

3 MOZDOK – Моздок; Built 1924 as HORNBURG; 1926 Renamed FINK; 1946 Renamed MOZDOK.

4 AKADEMIK KOMAROV - Академик Комаров; Built 1939 as OBERHAUSEN; 
1946 Renamed AKADEMIK KOMAROV.

5 VERESHYAGIN – Верещагин; Built 1924 as ALK; 1945 Renamed EMPIRE CONTEST;
1946 VERESHYAGIN. (Other English transliteration is VERESCHAGIN).

6 JOSÉ DIAS - Хозе Диас; Built 1921 as ELBE; 1945 Renamed EMPIRE CONFEDERATION; 1946 Renamed JOSÉ DIAS.

7 DONETZ – Донец; Built 1937 as SAAR; 1945 Renamed EMPIRE CONGELTON; 1946 Renamed DONETZ.

8 SOCHI – Сочи; Built 1919 as E. RUSS; 1946 Renamed SOCHI

9 KIROVOGRAD - Кировоград; Built 1929 as HERCULES (3); 1945 Renamed EMPIRE DOVEY; 1946 Renamed KIROVOGRAD.

10 MOGILEV – Могилев; Built 1921 as AMISIA; 1946 Renamed ODERNES; 1947 Renamed MOGILEV.

11 JANA – Яна; Built 1935 as WIKING; 1946 Renamed JANA.


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

I've just created an article on José Dias for Wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Elbe_(1921)


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

NIKOLAI BAUMAN photo just added to the Cargo Ships album on this site.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Copied across from my 2007 webpage ....

Northern Sea Shipping Company
of USSR

Северного Морского Пароходства


*Dry Cargo Ships*
NICOLAJJ BAUMAN - Николай Бауман

Built 1923 Neptun AG, Rostock

as CHARLOTTE CORDS

For August Cords, Rostock

ON 180692

1779 grt; 266ft x 40 ft

1923 August Cords, Rostock; Registered Hamburg

13th August 1945 Seized by the Allies at Travemunde. 

Still named CHARLOTTE CORDS 20th - 26th August 1945

1945 Renamed EMPIRE CONNAH, MOWT. 

1946 Awarded to Russia; Renamed NICOLAJJ BAUMAN.

1957 Collision with coaster CORALE The Story of the loss of the CORALE

1961 Murmansk Shipping Company operated her as a nuclear service vessel;

1964 Steamer NIKOLAJJ BAUMAN was scuttled, with solid 

radioactive waste aboard, in Tsivolki Bay at the Novaya Zemlya Archipelago.



ELETS - Елец

Built 1924 by Akt. Ges. Neptun, Rostock

as GEIER for Roland Linie A.G, Bremen

1174 grt; steamer

1925 Norddeutscher Lloyd, Bremen

1933 Argo Reed A.G.Mngrs, Bremen

1934 Argo Reederei A.G, Bremen

1937 Argo Reederei Richard Adler & Co, Bremen

1945 Renamed SLETTNES; Norwegian Govt[Kornelius Olsen mngrs], Oslo

1946 USSR; Renamed ELETS

May 1959 Stricken from Soviet Register

1970 Deleted from Lloyds Register



MOZDOK - Моздок

Built 1924 as HORNBURG; 1,004 tons; steamer

For Horn Line, Lubeck

1925 New Owners : Fink Argo Reederei (Richard Adler), Bremen

1926 Renamed FINK

1934 New Owners : Argo Line; 

1946 To Russia; Renamed MOZDOK






AKADEMIK KOMAROV - Академик Комаров

Built 1939 by Gute Hoffnungshütte Rheinwerft, Walsum 

Yard Nr 816; MTW Shipyard, Wismar

as OBERHAUSEN

For Franz Haniel & Cie., Duisburg-Ruhrort, Germany

1261 grt; motor cargo ship 

1940 to 1945 German Navy hospital ship OBERHAUSEN

1941 Sanitätsamt Ost.

1943 F.d.M. Ost

May 1945 Taken by UK; German Minesweeping Administration.

June 1946 Handed to USSR; renamed AKADEMIK KOMAROV

May have been renamed after 1948

1960 Deleted from Lloyds Register



VERESHYAGIN - Верещагин

1175 grt; 225 ft x 35 ft; steamer

Built 1924 by Akt. Ges. Neptun AG, Rostock

as ALK for Roland Linie A.G, Bremen

1925 Norddeutscher Lloyd, Bremen

1933 Argo Reederei A.G.[mngrs], Bremen

1934 Argo Reederei A.G, Bremen

1937 Argo Reederei Richard Adler & Co, Bremen

1945 Taken as a War Prize at Brunnsbuttel; 

Renamed EMPIRE CONTEST MOWT [W.A. Wilson, mngr]

1946 Allocated to USSR-Archangelsk; Renamed VERESHYAGIN

1960 Deleted from Lloyds Register



JOSÉ DIAS - Хозе Диас

Built 1921 Nobiskrug Werft GmbH, Rendsburg

as ELBE 

For Bugsier Reederei & Bergungs A.G., Hamburg 

1197 grt; 250 ft x 37 ft; steamer

1945 Taken as War Prize at Copenhagen, Denmark; 

Renamed EMPIRE CONFEDERATION (MOWT).

1946 Allocated to USSR; Renamed JOSÉ DIAS.



DONETZ – Донец

Built 1937 Stettiner Oderwerke AG

as SAAR 

For R. C. Gribel, Stettin

1026 grt; 209 ft x 32 ft; steamer

1945 Taken as War Prize at Kolding, Denmark; 

Renamed EMPIRE CONGELTON (MOWT).

1946 Allocated to USSR; Renamed DONETZ



SOCHI - Сочи

Built 1919; steamer

As E. RUSS 

For Ernst Russ Fleet, Hamburg

993 grt; 1,535 dwt

1946 delivered up to USSR; Renamed SOCHI


KIROVOGRAD - Кировоград

2,883 grt; 297ft x 46ft 

Built 1929 Deschimag Werk A G Weser, Bremen

as HERCULES 

For Neptun Line, Bremen

1929, Neptun Line, Bremen.

1940 In service for Kriegsmarine

1942 Reverted to DG Neptun

1945 Seized by Allies at Copenhagen. 

1945 Handed to UK; Renamed EMPIRE DOVEY, MOWT

1946 Allocated to USSR; Renamed KIROVOGRAD 

1968 Scrapped West Germany.



*Hydrographical Ships *
(Гидрографы)


MOGILEV - Могилев

Built 1921

as AMISIA 

For Argo Reederei (Richard Adler), Bremen

999 tons

1925 Taken over with Roland Line, Bremen, 

1934 To Argo Line

1946 Norwegian; Renamed ODERNES.

1947 To Russia; Renamed MOGILEV



JANA - Яна

Built 1935 as WIKING

For Lübeck Linie A.G., Lübeck

907 tons 

1946 To Russia; Renamed JANA


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

NICOLAJJ BAUMAN - Николай Бауман
Fascinating to see pictures of her 22 year old.

JOSÉ DIAS - Хозе Диас
Good to see another ship has entered the field


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello treeve I have a photo of NIKOLAI BAUMAN that I took in the Greenland Dock,part of the Surrey Commerical group,London link here;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/204780/title/nikolai-bauman/cat/510

please use the photo..may I copy and paste your interesting details of her on my gallery?


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Of course, you may. That is why I spent years searching for details ... many people were extremely helpful along the way, so I want to pass on that kindness. I could not find more than a bare scratch of the company, but having eventually found it all, translated from Russian Cyrillic, and German as well as Belgian and Dutch, I was pleased. Thank you for the use of your picture. It is time that I got back to the updates of H o O.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

_ I could not find more than a bare scratch of the company, but having eventually found it all, translated from Russian Cyrillic, and German as well as Belgian and Dutch, I was pleased. _

Thank you, that's what I call dedication.Researchers in the future will have much to thank you for.


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Article on Donetz has now been written for Wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Saar


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Charlotte Cords now has an article on Wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Charlotte_Cords


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

NICOLAJJ BAUMAN - Николай Бауман = Charlotte Cords, I see the article also includes the accident with the Corale. Thank you.


----------



## MauriceJ (Mar 12, 2009)

*Kirovograd*

Dear Treeve,
I saw your request for pictures of Northern Shipping vessels only this week when trying to find data on KIROVOGRAD because I photographed her many years ago. I have now put mine in the Gallery but if you want a version with better resolution I would be happy to provide it. I am sorry I do not know the date and sadly ink transferred to it during a flood, but I hope it might interest you.
Best wishes,
MauriceJ.


----------

